# Sitecom X4 N300 WLR 4100 WIFI problem



## technicks (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey guys.

Yesterday i received a new router from my isp. The Sitecom WLR 4100. Looks to be a decent router looking at reviews but i have problems! Setting it up is a piece of cake. Got it up and running in under a minute. 
Changed my network name, set a new password for the router access and wifi so far things are fine, but as soon as i click the activate wifi button it takes about 20 seconds then the network and internet crashes.
When i let Windows do it's thing and try to repair it says my router is not getting the correct ip, gateway is not available, and is not able to repair it.

Before this one i also had a Sitecom connected, the WL 341. No problems with this one. Before replacing it i checked all the settings and they are exactly the same as the new one. I flashed the latest firmware that my isp provides. Also checked the Sitecom website for firmware but it says i can't use their own firmware i have to use the one from my isp.

Searched google for the whole night but i can't find any answers. Not really a network guy so i'm at a dead end. I feel like there is something wrong with the router but it never hurts to ask.

So any idea's what i can try to get this thing up and running properly?

Thanks in advance.

Technicks


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 2, 2014)

This a copy and paste from http://www.sitecom.com/lu/hulp-nodi...-geen-probleem/97?product=1511&version=V1-001
Q:My computer often loses the connection. How can I prevent that?
A:
*You have probably selected WPA1 security. Officially, only the WPA2 (WPA-AES) security is supported by the 802.11N standard and Sitecom products come with pre-set WPA2 security. To guarantee compatibility it is recommended to only use WPA2 security for your network devices.*

Let us know if that helps.


----------



## technicks (Feb 2, 2014)

Yup. WPA2 (AES). That's what i'm using. It's the standard setting on the router.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 2, 2014)

try disconnecting your lan just using the wireless for now and see if that is okay.

G2G for the day but will be back on 2night. Good luck!


----------



## technicks (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm back on the other router. Will give it a go later today. Kinda sucks working on this with other people wanting to use the internet. 

Thanks for your help anyway!


----------



## technicks (Feb 2, 2014)

Btw this is the exact notice i get when i try to repair with Windows.

*Local Area Connection doesn't have valid IP configuration/Default Gateway not available*


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 2, 2014)

Maybe this might help .
If you see this in your services list

"##Id_String2.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B87 9762 ##"
If you do, stop it and disable it. It is actually the Bonjour DNS Responder Service, and I believe it is the cause.

The above is a copy and paste from http://social.technet.microsoft.com...-from-shut-down-state?forum=w7itpronetworking


----------



## technicks (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks!!! Gonna give it a try. Last night i read about someone saying something about Apple products and Bonjour last night. But since i read so many things i totaly forgot about it.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 2, 2014)

fingers crossed for you!


----------



## technicks (Feb 2, 2014)

Nope. Could not find it.


----------



## technicks (Feb 2, 2014)

Can you make up something about this?
The left one is the other router i'm using now. Right one is the new one.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 2, 2014)

DNS severs seem buggard, looks like they are pointing to your self. Also a little wired seeing sitecom.router.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 2, 2014)

DRDNA said:


> DNS severs seem buggard, looks like they are pointing to your self. Also a little wired seeing sitecom.router.


----------



## technicks (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah that was the login page before i flashed it. Now i can connect to 192.168.0.1. Should i change it? I mean the same thing happened before flashing.
But they are both the same. 
I mean the router on the left is working perfect now. And why does it fail when i enable the wifi. Like i said without it's fine.
I tried some tips about resetting the TCP/IP and DNS but that did not work either.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 2, 2014)

Im not sure , because I believe you have a different issue causing it to do that. But them two DNS Servers should be external addresses.


----------



## technicks (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok, so does it matter if i say i'm on fiber not cable? Personally i think it's very strange. 
Also tried the old Linksys router. No problems. Makes me think there is something wrong with the router.
I'm really not good at this and it's beginning to give me a headache.


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 2, 2014)

so wait, you're wired to the router to get to its settings, then you turn on wireless in the settings, then the whole router dies, kicking you off even the wired connection?

is it a piece of crap router with not enough ram? try disabling as many services & features on the router as possible, also try different wireless modes & security formats (even no security, just to see if it works)

what's with the dns suffix anyway, did you enter that or it's entirely coming from the router?

here is my connection for comparison:


```
Ethernet adapter ethernet:

  Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
  Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
  Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-89-A5-A8-C6-4F
  DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
  Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
  IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.106(Preferred)
  Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
  Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 02, 2014 2:02:08 PM
  Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 03, 2014 2:02:08 PM
  Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
  DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
  DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
  NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
```

(ipv6 disabled, router is a WRT54GL with DD-WRT firmware)

oh i got another idea, does the router have a max DHCP clients setting? or maybe it has some sort of anti mac spoofing protection where it detected the same computer that was wired trying to connect wireless.... do you have other devices like a phone or console to only use those wirelessly?




DRDNA said:


> Im not sure , because I believe you have a different issue causing it to do that. But them two DNS Servers should be external addresses.



look closer, the router is .1, the client is .100, nothing is wrong there other than being an unusual choice (i'm used to linksys or ddwrt .1.1 for routers & .0.# for clients)


----------



## technicks (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes. My modem is downstairs. Connected to the router thats in my room at the first floor. Router is connected with cable to my pc.
The router is usable straight from the box. So when i started up the first time i changed network name, passwords but then it crashed. No network and internet.
So then i thought lets try to connect very fast to disable the wifi and to my surprise it did not fail. Turn on wifi, 20 seconds and then everything is gone.

Looking at yours there is nothing wrong the the DNS being 192.168.0.1. Yours is 192.168.1.1 because it's Linksys right?
I did not change that DNS Suffix btw. The stupid thing is all the settings on the router i am using now are the same as on the WLR 4100. Since they are both Sitecom the menu is about the same. Only the new one has IPV6 added.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 3, 2014)

have you tried assigning a static DHCP IP to your wired desktop?


----------



## technicks (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't think i can. But just called my isp. The guy said in all the years working there he never heard of this problem. He also thought the router was bad.
Think it's gonna take two days then i will get a new router. Hopefully one that works.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 3, 2014)

Most routers have that option though...


----------



## technicks (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah i know but when i told it to the isp guy he said it needs to be on Dynamic to work properly.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 3, 2014)

Static DHCPis for LAN side IP addressing. Sometimes this is needed to force the assignment of the client's IP when windows borks it up.

You cna have dynamic on the WAN side and static on the LAN side. I do that for two of my machines. Works well. I need it for 1 game server and 1 multiple application server.


----------



## technicks (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok. That makes sence. Can you tell me how to set it up? Then i can try it. If it aint much of a hasle that is. 

But this still isn't the way it should be right? I mean it should just work like my WL342 i'm using now. Just using the dynamic ip.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 4, 2014)

Should be in something like More settings>LAN settings>set static DHCP. That's how it is on my rotuer (Amped RTA15)


----------



## technicks (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok. Update. Today i received a replacement router. Isp was also convinced it was fubar. So in a good mood i connected the router, logged in the router, updated the firmware and bricked the POS!!! What the hell! 

This new isp is giving me a headache. Spend another 20min on the phone calling the helpdesk. Though the guy was really cool and is sending me router nr 3 asap, i really am fed up with this Telfort company. In my 8 years with previous isp i never had so many problems.

Hope the new one will work like it should. But i ain't touching nothing on it, that's for sure.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 5, 2014)

What crapola luck! I hope the next one works out!


----------



## technicks (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah thanks, hope so to. 
Fiddling with the ''bricked'' one now. It's kinda semi bricked it seems. I can use the internet but the WAN light is off and i am not able to log into the routers webpage. Very strange.
I downloaded a couple of programs TFTP2, IPscan and Wireshark to see if i can reflash it with TFP2. IPscan gave me this IP for the router 141.105.9.244. 
How it managed to give itself this address is a mystery to me but i read that if you get an ip that there is hope.
So i tried to ping it and it had response. But if i put this ip in the TFP2 program to try and reflash the firmware on startup it says network error.
I'm not the best at these thing's so i think i will give it a rest and wait for the new router to come in. But if anyone else has some ideas about unbricking it, then i gladly hear it.


----------



## technicks (Feb 7, 2014)

Well i got another router. Same bs as with the first one. I'm SOL. Helpdesk is baffled. Don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## technicks (Feb 7, 2014)

I may have found something. I don't know if i was blind looking at the previous router pages but at the DHCP settings i found a ''auto ip change'' setting i turned it off and after a few minutes it did not crash again.
Pleaseeee stay working.


----------



## technicks (Feb 7, 2014)

It's still working. Phew. Pretty rediculous that i had to find this out myself and that none of the helpdesk people were able to  figure this out. Anyway thanks for helping!


----------

